# Canned Chicken?



## crazyjoezx (Feb 28, 2010)

Is canned chicken ok to give to them?..its pre cooked and unseasoned with no oils ...
and "97%" fat free ..so it says..the other all specs seem pretty healthy..what do you guys think?...i have seen some mixed feelings about canned tuna so i thought i would ask
Amount/Serving %DV*
Total Fat 2g 3%
Sat. Fat 1g 5%
Cholest. 40mg 13%
Sodium 180mg 8%
Total Carb0g 0%
Fiber 0g 0%
Sugars 0g 
Protein 12g 

Vitamin A
0%
Vitamin C
0%
Calcium
0%
Iron
0%
Ingredients: WHITE CHICKEN, WATER, SEA SALT. (GLUTEN FREE.)


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The only thing I could see that may be a problem is the sodium in it. Im not an expert on it though so Id wait til someone else comes along.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hedgieonboard said:


> The only thing I could see that may be a problem is the sodium in it. Im not an expert on it though so Id wait til someone else comes along.


I agree with Hedgieonboard, canned chicken is pretty salty, but I'm really no expert either.


----------



## crazyjoezx (Feb 28, 2010)

for the record ...the 1st time i tried giving this to him was the night i posted this..and he licked it a few time but havent really seen him "eat" any...i duno if its bc he doesnt like it or not..i only had him for about a week so he's still kinda on his "eating strike" ...


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you want to offer him chicken, an easy alternative to canned chicken is to buy a bag of frozen chicken breasts, and just boil one breast at a time to keep in your fridge for treats.


----------



## crazyjoezx (Feb 28, 2010)

how long does a boiled chicken breast last in the fridge ?...also should chicken only be a treat? not with every meal?..if not how often should he get chicken? ..this is the only meat i tried to give him yet..


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure on the length of time it can be kept in the fridge, but you can also take most of it and put it back in the freezer, it'll stay good for a long time in there. I think that's what I did, rather than keeping it in the fridge (sorry for the confusion there, that was my fault!).
I didn't give it to Lily every night, it was usually every few nights, I gave her a small chunk about as big around as a penny, cut up into small pieces.


----------



## crazyjoezx (Feb 28, 2010)

oh ok, got it


----------

